# My first bully



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

Picked this girl up from the pound April 14th. She had pups but they didn't know what the story was with them 

She is 2 years 5 months now, weighed 54 pounds when I got her (a bit heavier now). No health problems except for a rash in her ears (presumably food allergy) which cleared up when I started her on the Purina Pro Plan food.

Really really good girl. Super funny and outgoing, good around kids and other animals (even my roommates turtles lol) which is awesome.

If you guys have any input on her breed, please chime in. The pound said american bulldog/staffy and after looking at Google images I would tend to agree as well.

Here she is, along with my other mutts.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwww
Treat her good. Kudos to ya for adopting her. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome little clan you have there!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: they are all adorable


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome! Great looking pups  Word of advice since you want feed back  Get your dogs off that crappy Purina dog food. It is made with the worst ingredients being by-products, fillers, and corn. That food will not be doing any favors for a dog with potential allergies. I know you have a house full but if you look into a higher quality kibble they eat less because it has much more nutrients and poop less. I would look into a grain free food like taste of the wild. It is alot more affordable than some of the others out there and still much better quality than Purina.
Check this thread out 
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Welcome! Great looking pups  Word of advice since you want feed back  Get your dogs off that crappy Purina dog food. It is made with the worst ingredients being by-products, fillers, and corn. That food will not be doing any favors for a dog with potential allergies. I know you have a house full but if you look into a higher quality kibble they eat less because it has much more nutrients and poop less. I would look into a grain free food like taste of the wild. It is alot more affordable than some of the others out there and still much better quality than Purina.
> Check this thread out
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


thanks. this is the one i've been feeding her
Performance Formula - Products - Purina Pro Plan
her allergies have cleared right up, she has more energy, and is recomping nicely already. she's also gone from about 4 cups of food a day down to 2.5
what food would you recommend? The ProPlan on that link scored an A+


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

btw she is the only one that lives with me. the other three are at my parents house


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

welcome to the forum.cute girl!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

These are the first ingridients of the food that you are feeding:

*Chicken*, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), *poultry by-product meal* (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain corn, corn germ meal

Not enough meat sources and not enough quality meat sources besides the chicken. Poultry by product can be anything they didnt use, feet, beaks, feathers lol

Stay away from corn, brewere's rice or brewer's yeast or by products. These are all mediocre ingridients. You want to see at least in the first 4 ingridients all meats or quality ingridients.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble look for 6 start rated foods.


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

Here is a video of Beulah playing with Lucy (the mini schnauser) with Jake being, well... Jake haha


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

........................................


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

She`s a beautiful bully! Definitely a happy girl. You have a nice little clan.


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> she's cute! i like your black/white dog on the couch. lol.
> 
> welcome to GP.


Yeah he is really protective of Lucy and gets jealous when those two play so he just walks around (or lays around) being incredibly annoying hahaha


----------

